# Tortoise Clothes??



## Quince Wood (Jun 6, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MossyTortoise
I found this website the other day and i think they are the cutest thing ever. But whats your opinion should torts have clothes or is it too much??


----------



## dmmj (Jun 6, 2014)

Personally I think it is to much. They don't serve any purpose besides delighting the owner. But hey it is your money, your choice I guess.


----------



## KatieandKyle (Jun 6, 2014)

On it's birthday? Absolutely!! Love it! Not on a regular basis though... 

However, we are ridiculous, we dress our 5 lb Shorky!  so there ya go, my secret is out! Bows the whole nine yards! Lol


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 6, 2014)

That shop is run by a member here.


----------



## Quince Wood (Jun 6, 2014)

who is it? whats there name?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 6, 2014)

Quince Wood said:


> who is it? whats there name?



biochemnerd808


----------



## Teacup (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it's cute and silly and fun.  I'd take pics and then put the 'clothes' away. They're not meant to be worn constantly.


----------



## dichj13 (Jun 10, 2014)

Personally I think they are magnificent and beautiful as they are...No,personally I would not dress them.But that's just me


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 10, 2014)

dichj13 said:


> Personally I think they are magnificent and beautiful as they are...No,personally I would not dress them.But that's just me


Totally agree! ! !


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 11, 2014)

They are completely harmless fun when used as they are intended. These are not "purse pets" that you are going to dress up and carry around with you as you cruise the mall. For festive occasions(birthdays, holidays, photo op's) they are great and cute and fun for everyone.. It is quite likely that many people put a costume on their tort for halloween already. Other than their use as a yard finder they dont serve any function for the tortoise except to give its keeper another way to interact with them. But that in and of itself has value.


----------



## Drebbycakes (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not harmful. Probably gives a little warmth and only slightly annoying to the tort.. My tortoise, like the beautiful lady she is is lovely on her own but what is a beautiful lady without cute clothes? She may not wear them all the time, long, or even often but she just has to have them to validate her status!~
(Is going to start her own little tortoise closet VERY soon)
I also think it's better than some jack expletive painting their lovely, one of a kind Tortoise to make it. . ."pretty"


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 12, 2014)

I think it serves a wonderful purpose as a "yard finder". Been debating buying one for just that reason...



Drebbycakes said:


> . Probably gives a little warmth



It can't give them any warmth because they are cold blooded. The only reason a sweater/blanket gives us (and dogs, cats etc.) warmth is because we are warm blooded. We create our own heat and the sweater/blanket helps retain that heat. 
Just wanted to share this because I've seen confusion on this topic before...


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 12, 2014)

Their shells are designed for basking & soaking up rays, for warming up. Clothes inhibit this. 

Personally, I wouldn't want to have to wash it. The cute photo is good enough for me.


----------



## Drebbycakes (Jun 12, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I think it serves a wonderful purpose as a "yard finder". Been debating buying one for just that reason...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that~
I had no clue! But now I know I feel like I won't ever make the mistake of putting a blanket over her .


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 12, 2014)

Glad you didn't take it offensively


----------



## Drebbycakes (Jun 12, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Glad you didn't take it offensively


It would be hard for me too!~ We are all here to become smarter and take better care of our tortoises through correction.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2014)

Drebbycakes said:


> It would be hard for me too!~ We are all here to become smarter and take better care of our tortoises through correction.


We're here to get smarter? Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Drebbycakes (Jun 12, 2014)

dmmj said:


> We're here to get smarter? Now it all makes sense.


Haha real funny 
It's okay once you come down from that high you will remember where you are and why you are here.
(only joking haha)  have a great day~


----------



## Flipper (Jun 12, 2014)

kanalomele said:


> They are completely harmless fun when used as they are intended. These are not "purse pets" that you are going to dress up and carry around with you as you cruise the mall. For festive occasions(birthdays, holidays, photo op's) they are great and cute and fun for everyone.. It is quite likely that many people put a costume on their tort for halloween already. Other than their use as a yard finder they dont serve any function for the tortoise except to give its keeper another way to interact with them. But that in and of itself has value.


Genius as a yard finder!


----------



## ashleyr21 (Jun 14, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Genius as a yard finder!


 I agree!! I want one so I can let my RT out in the yard without loosing her!!!


----------



## IntenseCookie (Jun 14, 2014)

Quince Wood said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MossyTortoise
> I found this website the other day and i think they are the cutest thing ever. But whats your opinion should torts have clothes or is it too much??


Honestly, I've seen that website too. I thought it was freaking adorable xP But with exceptions, it's not something I would do. It's not like the clothes are benefiting the tortoise in any way, it's not keeping them warm while it's cool out, or cool while it's hot.
But I'm not TOTALLY against them. When I let my tortoise wander around outside, I have to sit with him. He's native to my state, so he blends in with his environment easily. He's also incredibly small. When he gets bigger, I'll buy one of these, that way he can wander outside and I'll see a brightly colored rock moving around the backyard.


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 14, 2014)

I love the turtle copies... The creator is clear she originally started making them for her tortoise as yard finders, and it just kind of took off. I know there is another thread about these (cuz I posted in it) and someone shared a pic of their yard finder... A helium balloon tied to their little one it was hilarious.


----------



## RainsOn (Jun 30, 2014)

Yard finder? Okay, didn't someone say they need to soak up sun?
I know I frequently hunt for mine in the yard but the idea of going out is to get exercise and sun.
For that reason, I am planning to create a "run" for my Russian in a present flower bed. (Needs altered)
Personally, I am into the natural beauty but have enjoyed reading this discussion.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm with you, RainsOn. I don't know this for a fact, but I'm assuming that a tortoise might possibly become overheated having the sun shine down on a clothed tortoise. I also don't know which part of the tortoise absorbs the UVB rays, the skin, the shell or both, so in order to gain all the beneficial UVB I would never cover up the shell. Same thing with topicals. I feel a cream/oil applied to the shell might make the tortoise absorb too much heat and inhibit the absorption of the UVB rays, so I would never use topicals on my tortoises.

I'm open to someone proving my way of thinking wrong, but until then, I'm not doin' it. And that's the truth - Ph-t-t-t-t-t!


----------



## RainsOn (Jun 30, 2014)

Just read in another thread something about them not having any body temp and the clothes actually inhibiting warmth. Makes sense to me but, what do I know?

I am not getting any work done (I work at home). I am so fascinated with this new creature and everything there is to learn. I keep coming back to this site.


----------



## smarch (Jul 15, 2014)

Drebbycakes said:


> Thank you for that~
> I had no clue! But now I know I feel like I won't ever make the mistake of putting a blanket over her .


 unless you're in the blanket too  Occasionally I'll watch a movie with franklin on my chest and pull the blanket up to right before his head like a little cave, warm enough to nap in!

As for my opinion, I made a little dino one myself for him about a year ago, I think I've put it on him twice... once to chill out in our "costumes" with nowhere to go on Halloween (I was just wearing one of those eye masks ad by the way tortoises DO NOT like strange things on your face!) and one to show family after Halloween when they came over after seeing pictures of it. So I mean its just a cute little silly thing, that you just need to realize is only a sometimes thing, if you're willing to spend the money why not. I probably wouldn't have bought it, I only have mine since I know how to crochet and made it up by myself.


----------



## StaceyJ (Jul 15, 2014)

The stego one is kinda cute! I mean they are like little dinosaurs hahhaaa


----------



## Camryn (Jul 28, 2014)

My aunt makes those, and gives them to me.. We put them on Gibbles when he roams the yard so we don't lose him LOL


----------



## enchilada (Jul 28, 2014)

or you can just tie a balloon to it


----------



## sulcata2014 (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think they are meant to wear clothes, but if dress up is what you like then go for it! I'm sure it makes for a great photo opportunities! The tortoise locator does actually make sense though-LOL!


----------

